# Have long do I have to wait for child benefit? I applyed in november.



## me666 (25 Mar 2008)

Have long do I have to wait for child benefit?? I applyed in november. The same questin about FIS.


----------



## wicklowlass (25 Mar 2008)

*Re: Benefit*

child benefit should only take a month , you shouldnt have had to apply normally when you register the birth you will automatically have  child benefit applied for on your behalf by the registrat of births. fis can take about six weeks.


----------



## me666 (25 Mar 2008)

*Re: Benefit*

And if I'm not habitual resident??


----------



## sandrat (25 Mar 2008)

*Re: Benefit*

If you are not habitual resident why do you think you qualify for child benefit? As far as I know you need to meet the habitual resident conditions to qualify for child benefit.


----------



## me666 (26 Mar 2008)

*Re: Benefit*

If my child lives with me I can.


----------



## Blueberry08 (26 Mar 2008)

*Re: Benefit*



me666 said:


> And if I'm not habitual resident??



Have a look at welfare.ie - 

All applicants regardless of nationality are from 1 May 2004 required to be habitually resident in the State in order to qualify for the following payments:

Unemployment Assistance
Old Age Non-Contributory Pension
Blind Pension
Widow(er)'s and Orphan's Non-Contributory Pensions
One-Parent Family Payment
Carer's Allowance
Disability Allowance
Supplementary Welfare Allowance (other than once-off 		  exceptional and urgent needs payments) and
*Child Benefit*


----------



## me666 (26 Mar 2008)

If you work in a country covered by EC Regulations, this country usually pays Child Benefit even if your family is living in another EU or EEA country. Contact *Child Benefit EU Section* on (074) 910 6528 for more information on how EU rules affect Child Benefit.
          Countries Covered by EC Regulations:           • Austria
     • Iceland
     • Portugal
           • Belguim
     • Ireland
     • Republic of Cyprus (Cyprus South)
           • Bulgaria
     • Italy
     • Romania
           • Czech Republic
     • Latvia
     • Slovakia
           • Denmark
     • Liechtenstein
     • Slovenia
           • Estonia
     • Lithuania
     • Spain
           • Finland
     • Luxembourg
     • Sweden
           • France
     • Malta
     • Switzerland
           • Germany
     • Norway
     • the Netherlands
           • Greece
     • Poland
     • the United Kingdom
           • Hungary


----------



## sandrat (26 Mar 2008)

where do you live/work?


----------



## gipimann (26 Mar 2008)

Child benefit paid under EU legislation is where one member of the family resides and works here and the rest of the family are in a qualifying EU country as listed above.

Child Benefit applications from persons who may qualify under EU legislation are taking several months to process. Delays are caused mainly by the requirement to get documentation from the EU country to confirm if child benefit or its equivalent is being paid there. Then there may be delays if the documentation has to be translated.

FIS has a long waiting period at the moment because of a backlog of claims.


----------



## me666 (26 Mar 2008)

Thank you very much for answering my question!!


----------



## sandrat (26 Mar 2008)

it probably would have been answered sooner if you had included all the information in the initial question....


----------



## Black Sheep (26 Mar 2008)

Was talking to Eastern Eupopean couple recently about Child Benefit.
Father came to Ireland first and applied in *January 2006* for CB for children (still living with mother in Eastern Europe)

Mother came to Ireland with children in  *June 2007* and applied for Child Benefit in her name. Neither claims have yet been processed.

When I contacted both Child Benefit Section and EU Child Benefit Section they told that it would be at least 3 months for CB and 4 months for EU CB.

By that time they will be due over *€5000 per child* in arrears


----------



## csirl (28 Mar 2008)

This may be a stupid question, so please feel free to correct me if I'm wrong?

Isnt child benefit paid by the country in which you are habitually resident? So if you are not resident in Ireland, you wouldnt get Irish CB?


----------



## ailbhe (28 Mar 2008)

Black Sheep said:


> Was talking to Eastern Eupopean couple recently about Child Benefit.
> Father came to Ireland first and applied in *January 2006* for CB for children (still living with mother in Eastern Europe)
> 
> Mother came to Ireland with children in *June 2007* and applied for Child Benefit in her name. Neither claims have yet been processed.
> ...


 


Mother and father cannot *both* be entitled to CB. It is payable per child. Why did they both apply? Is father claiming from Jan 06 to June 07?


----------



## Black Sheep (28 Mar 2008)

Father applied initially for CB under* EU *regulations as he came first to live and work in Ireland. As CB is paid to mother and can only be paid to father with mother's permission while mother is still in her own country, hence the 2 claims 

He will eventually be paid CB from the time he applied in Ireland till the time she and children arrived and applied. From then onwards CB will be paid to mother


----------

